# Favourites from Early Mozart



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I am really beginning to like Mozart's early compositions. By early, I mean something very loose, like before 1780 or before he turned 20 or before he settled down in Vienna, etc. What are some of your favourites of his from such a period?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2013)

Piano Concerto No. 5 in D (actually his first original PC), K175
Piano Concerto No. 9 in E flat, K271
Symphony No. 25 in G minor, K183
Exsultate Jubilate, K165


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

Divertimeno in D K. 136


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

My favorite early Mozart pieces are probably his violin concertos, particularly 3-5.


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

People often describe Beethoven's Pathétique sonata as his first great work, is there a similar piece for Mozart? I can't say I've explored too much of his early music.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Mozart at 14:


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

GodNickSatan said:


> People often describe Beethoven's Pathétique sonata as his first great work, is there a similar piece for Mozart? I can't say I've explored too much of his early music.


Actually Schiff calls op.10 no.3 a greater work than the pathetique.
Mozart's 9th PC has been called one of the greatest in the repertoire - he was 21 when he wrote it. Does that count as young?


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

There are plenty that I like a lot, I'll try to name as many as I can think of. :wave:

*Orchestral*
Violin Concertos 1-5
Concertone in C for 2 Violins, Oboe, Cello and Orchestra
Rondo in B-flat for Violin and Orchestra
Adagio in E for Violin and Orchestra
Piano Concerto No. 5 in D Major
Piano Concerto No. 7 in F Major
Piano Concerto No. 8 in C Major, "Lützow"
Piano Concerto No. 9 in E Flat Major "Jenamy"
Piano Concerto No. 10 in E Flat major

*Woodwind Concertos*
Bassoon Concerto in B flat 
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C Major
Oboe Concerto in C major
Flute Concerto No. 1 in G Major
Flute Concerto No. 2 in D Major
Sinfonia Concertante in E flat Major

*Symphonies*
Symphony in A Minor, "Odense"
Symphony No. 1 in E Flat Major
Symphony No. 5 in B Flat Major
Symphony No. 14 in A Major
Symphony No. 19 in E Flat Major
Symphony No. 25 in G Minor
Symphony No. 28 in C Major
Symphony No. 29 in A Major
Symphony No. 30 in D Major "A Favorite of mine"
Symphony No. 31 in D Major "Paris"
Symphony No. 32 in G Major "A little on the short side, but it's really wonderful"
Symphony No. 33 in B-flat Major "Love the Carlos Kleiber recording of this symphony and No. 36"

*Sonatas*
Piano Sonata No. 1 in C Major
Piano Sonata No. 2 in F Major
Piano Sonata No. 3 in B Flat Major
Piano Sonata No. 4 in E Flat major
Piano Sonata No. 5 in G Major
Piano Sonata No. 6 in D Major
Piano Sonata No. 8 in A Minor

Violin Sonata No. 1 in C Major
Violin Sonata No. 12 in G Major
Violin Sonata No. 17 in C Major
Violin Sonata No. 18 in G Major "This sonata is wonderful from start to finish" ^^;
Violin Sonata No. 21 in E Minor "A beautiful work full of longing and sorrow, cast in the minor mode"

*Chamber Music*
String Quartet No. 12 in B flat Major 
String Quartet No. 13 in D Minor
String Quintet No. 1 in B flat Mjor

Flute Quartet No. 1 in D Major
Flute Quartet No. 2 in G Major K. 285a
Flute Quartet No. 1 in C Major K. 285b "My Favorite of the flute quartets"

*Serenades*
Serenade No. 6 in D Major "Serenata Notturna"
Serenade No. 7 in D Major "Haffner" 
Serenade No. 9 in D Major, "Posthorn"

*Divertimenti*
Divertimento in D Major K. 136/125a 
Divertimento in B-flat Major K. 137/125b 
Divertimento in F Major K. 138/125c
Divertimento in F Major K.253
Divertimento in B-flat Major K.270

*Operas*
Bastien und Bastienne
Ascanio in Alba
La finta giardiniera

*Sacred Music and other stuff*
Coronation Mass 
Exsultate, jubilate
Twelve Variations on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman"

Maybe I'll come back and more later on. :]


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I think Mozart is in a special category chronologically; he got 'old' early ('old' meaning maturely competent - he never got old as in stodgy). Nothing past K.200 fits his 'young' endeavors. Those cassations exemplify Mozart's 'young' for me.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I quite like the Bassoon Concerto.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

My early favorites (before 20) have been mentioned, but I'll say I really love:

Symphony 25 and 29
Serenade Haffner and Posthorn
Violin Concertos 3-5


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Exsultate Jubilate, K165
Violin concerti 3-5
Bassoon Concerto
String Quintet #1 in B-flat(masterpiece)
Symphonies 25-30
Lucio Silla(overture and excerpts) 
Divertimenti K.136-138
'Antretter' serenade


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

*Apollo & Hiacynthus* (1767), *(ninja) Mitridate* (1770), *Lucio Silla* (1772), Il re pastore (1775), *Il sogno di Scipione* (1772), Bastien und Bastienne (1768).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My favorite early Mozart piece is the Keyboard Concerto No. 6 in B Flat KV 238. Lilting early genius!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Piano concerto no 9 and his early operas, unbeatable.


----------

